# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Urime Pashkët....

## toni77_toni

*URIME - Paqe dhe Bekim !*

Duke uruar nga zemra dhe duke percjellur mesazhet ungjillore, buron nga zemra urimi i veqant për të  gjithë shqiptarët ne përgjithësi, URIME - Paqe dhe Bekim, te bashkuar, që t’i përqafojnë aspiratat e përbashkëta dhe frymën e përbashkët të popullit tonë – për një SHQIPTARI me të mirë dhe të bashkuar.......

Urime dhe për shumë mot dhe jetë Pashkët, Të gëzuar dhe të bashkuar....!

----------


## e panjohura

*Urimet më të përzemërta me rastin e Festës së Pashkëve të gjithë shqiptarëve te besimit Katolik..*

----------


## hot_prinz

Urime pashket  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Diella1

_Gezuar Pashket, hiri i Zotit Jezus qofte me te gjithe ne!_

----------


## Izadora

Gezuar Pashket besimtarve katolik :-)

----------


## Helikranon

Gezuar pashket.

----------


## altint71

_gezuar pashket te gjith shqiptarve_

----------


## kleadoni

Gezuar pashket, ju gjetshin sa me mire vitin tjeter  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## kleadoni

> booooooooooooo kaurrk qenke ti mi bellezza....
> 
> che delusione.....ppp


O me marsh te keqen ti mua  :buzeqeshje:  Une jam bektashije e nuk e luan topi, por i uroj ato qe e festojne sepse jam goce e mire e shpirtmadhe  :perqeshje:  
Plus feja mamit tim i feston pashket, edhe pse nuk eshte katolike  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Hanny

shum urime

----------


## Çaushi

Edhe nga une Gezuar Pashket per shume mote...

----------


## Marya

Gezuar festen e pashkeve

----------


## [A-SHKODRANI]

*Pershumvjet Pashket me gjith zemer.*

----------


## white_snake

Gezuar Pashket te gjithe besimtareve katolik!

----------


## Diella1

Krishti u ringjall!

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Te gjithe Shqiptarve te komunitetit Katolik,Gezuar Festat e Pashkeve,shendet paq dhe lumturi ne jet.*

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

Te gjith shqiptareve te cilet i gezohen kesaj feste te madhe, gezuar pashket.....

----------


## beta85

Ringjallja e JEZUSIT u sjelltë bekime dhe paqe në shtëpinë tuaj, zemërat ua mbushtë plotë dashuri, urime, per shumë mot e gëzuar Pashkët.

----------


## irfan_b

Te Gjithe Komunitetit Katolik Gezuar Pashket Per Shume Mote Me Shendet Dhe Lumturi Te Perjeteshme

----------


## davidd

per shume vjet gezuar te gjith besimtareve

----------

